# QTM-Version of Cube Explorer



## Herbert Kociemba (Aug 23, 2014)

At the moment I am working on a QTM-version of Cube Explorer. The QTM-feature will not be implemented into the current version, it will be a separate executable. Since Cube Explorer also has a slice move option, the QTM version then will produce maneuvers in SQTM-metric. This is a quite unusual metric, so you may use it or not. An optimal maneuver for superflip is for example

U R U L F M B' M F M U' L' B' U' L' S' E M E x (19*)

Now my question: What naming convention for the maneuver length should be used? Superflip is (16s*), so we may not write (19s*) here. (19qs*) would be possible, but I would prefer one letter. Any ideas?


----------



## TimMc (Aug 23, 2014)

19sq*


----------



## Lucas Garron (Aug 23, 2014)

Yeah, I think sq* makes the most sense. SQTM is the only way I've ever seen it written.

At alg.cubing.net, I use the following interpretations: h = obtm, q = obqtm, s = btm, e = etm

I don't have SQTM, but it would correspond to bqtm, and I'd abbreviate it sq.

(I take the view that the main metrics are BTM, OBTM, BQTM, and OBQTM, where the more concise names are derived as follows:

OB -> H or F
B -> S
OBQ (= HQ or FQ) -> Q
.)

EDIT: Added BQTM to twisty.js. For the moment, I don't plan to expose it on alg.cubing.net, just because four metrics are already fairly cluttered.


----------



## Herbert Kociemba (Aug 26, 2014)

*Cube Explorer QTM version now available*

You now find a QTM-version in the download section of my homepage http://kociemba.org/cube.htm.
The performance is not as good as with the HTM-version. Since there are so many different possibilities (two-phase solver, optimal solver, huge optimal solver, solver for incomplete cubes - all these with or without slice turns or center twists - bug reports are appreciated.
The maneuvers strings are written without the "2" appendix, so for example R R instead of R2 to reflect the QTM metric.


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 27, 2014)

Thank you so much!

I've been waiting for this, for some time


----------

